# [XP Theme] VistaVG Blue Refresh Theme for Windows XP



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi guys

After long time, I'm glad to announce my new theme for Windows XP "*VistaVG Blue Refresh*".

*tn3-1.deviantart.com/fs26/300W/i/2008/177/e/3/VistaVG_Blue_Refresh_for_XP_by_Vishal_Gupta.png

Its an update over my previous theme "VistaVG Blue". There are a few new features, bug fixes, and small color changes in this updated theme.

I hope you'll like this theme. 

*Download Link*

*Features List & Instructions*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 25, 2008)

AWSSOME DUDE

This will be the first theme I install after my windows reinstall 

Keep Rocking !

I always rename your themes with the VG in the begining so that I can identify it as being one of yours hence a proof of quality


----------



## blueshift (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice.
Thanks.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you so much guys for your sweet words.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautiful theme. 
Thanks.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 25, 2008)

Another smart work.......


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jun 25, 2008)

very calm and simple...just what it shud have been...awsm wrk buddy


----------



## Sathish (Jun 25, 2008)

hi vishal..
how did u create that ....
any special utility do u have...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 25, 2008)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:


> *very calm and simple*...just what it shud have been...awsm wrk buddy


thats the word I was looking for.
Calm and Simple. Yet it feels elegent.
exactly as a theme should be.

[damn]
I don't seem to get the right words out
[/damn]


----------



## New (Jun 25, 2008)

Superb theme...


----------



## apoorva84 (Jun 25, 2008)

good stuff man..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you guys. I'm glad that you like this theme.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 25, 2008)

cool and ya dude where have you dis appeared ? busy with life ha ??


----------



## Indyan (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice. Definitely going to include it next time I create a new installation disk with nLite.


----------



## puneet.darji (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice work man!!!
keep it up...


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 25, 2008)

Awesome theme
Using it right now
Thanks VG


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks again guys. 



Indyan said:


> Nice. Definitely going to include it next time I create a new installation disk with nLite.


Thanks mate.


----------



## anilthomas26 (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice Work....


----------



## saqib_khan (Jun 25, 2008)

Superb  theme, thanks VG.


----------



## karnivore (Jun 25, 2008)

All i can say is...
*i180.photobucket.com/albums/x31/trash609/awesomecurve1.gif

I liked what you have done to the system tray area...LOVELY

But one thing...
*i180.photobucket.com/albums/x31/trash609/VGBlueRefresh.jpg
Can you see how the folder names are overlapping the folder below and not showing through. Is there any way that I can fix that ?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 25, 2008)

^^ Not happening at my side. Try to deselect "Auto Arrange" option and then re-enable it. Also Line-up icons. If it doesnt work, then restart the system and apply the theme again.

Also make sure both horizontal and vertical icon spacings are set to "43" in "Desktop properties -> Appearance -> Advanced".


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 26, 2008)

Awesome work . Definitely going to try it out on my WIn XP box.


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks VG man......


----------



## casanova (Jun 26, 2008)

Good work Vishal. Looks pleasant. I hope you have added the User Control option on the pic.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

@casanova
lol. Nope. Adding User Accounts link in userpic in Aero styled startmenu is not possible. It can be only added in Basic startmenu.


----------



## Vijay-IN (Jun 26, 2008)

Great work Gupta sahab.

Your themes rock!!!
Continue your good work and keep rocking 

-Vijay


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 26, 2008)

though I dont use themes, icons but your theme has made me to think again !! 

downloading it and will surely give it a try !! nice theme looks perfect !! Thank you


----------



## karnivore (Jun 26, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> ^^ Not happening at my side. Try to deselect "Auto Arrange" option and then re-enable it. Also Line-up icons. If it doesnt work, then restart the system and apply the theme again.
> 
> Also make sure both horizontal and vertical icon spacings are set to "43" in "Desktop properties -> Appearance -> Advanced".



Didn't happen. Chalo thik hai. Not the end of the world. Can live with that. 

Once again...thanks a lot


----------



## Sathish (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Vishal...
u r not reply my question.

How did u make this...
Which software u use for backend.. 
require programming language?
plzzz..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you guys for using my theme. 

@Betruger
Photoshop to create resources, Resource Hacker, Resource Tuner to replace resources and to change coding for changing colors, dimensions, positions, Notepad.


----------



## Sathish (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks for quick reply...


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 26, 2008)

Awesome once again Vishal


----------



## Pathik (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Vishal. Good one.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks great! Awesome dude. It rocks so keep on rocking!


----------



## roshan1236a (Jun 26, 2008)

great!!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 26, 2008)

Awesome VG !


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## manishjha18 (Jun 27, 2008)

great man-using your theme since 3 months-


----------



## casanova (Jun 27, 2008)

No Probs Vishal. Keep modding


----------



## pushkaraj (Jun 27, 2008)

gr8 work vishal, but i still love the black version more. M addicted to the BLACK version


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 28, 2008)

^^ lol. Thank you.


----------



## casanova (Jul 1, 2008)

Aishwarya Rai. Don't know if Aishwarya Bachchan inspires our Hussain.


----------



## harimaurya (Jul 1, 2008)

Awesome theme Vishal
Keep it up !


----------



## gopz (Jul 1, 2008)

It is really nice...I will install it  Thanks Vishal


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 1, 2008)

sleek.. black one please!


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice one Vishal. Thanks a lot for that theme.
Also as gigacore ( santosh ) said a black theme please.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 3, 2008)

Black theme is already available:

*vishal-gupta.deviantart.com/art/VistaVG-Black-for-Windows-XP-64306875


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2008)

^^ Thanks a lot buddy. My regards & best wishes to you.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 7, 2008)

^^ Nope.


----------



## skippednote (Jul 7, 2008)

this theme is awesome as good as the black one .
Mr.Vista ROXXXXX........!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 7, 2008)

^^ Thank you.


----------

